# Cool 1948 COE Chevy Truck looking for a home



## Bob Wright (Sep 20, 2008)

This isn't mine but its so cool and the guy only wants 1500 bucks for it....Bob


----------



## tomtrees58 (Sep 20, 2008)

very cool but the dot wood have a field day tom trees


----------



## Rookie1 (Sep 20, 2008)

If,If,If. If my wife didnt care about all the junk in yard now,If I had the money,and if I had a spot to put it I would buy it.


----------



## spacemule (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks like a money pit to me.


----------



## fubar2 (Sep 21, 2008)

If you do buy that thing take it down to hair, teeth, and toenails. Make sure everything is rust free, in working order, and is tight. FEMSCA is going to have a field day on it till you do finally get a sticker. Then they will leave you alone.


----------



## fubar2 (Sep 21, 2008)

Ooops, FMCSA. The new big brother edition of dept of transportation.


----------

